# dell u2715h vs benq bl2710pt ???



## pmoromalos (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello

I search for a good monitor for photo edit with LIghtroom.

I have in my mind these 2 models. Which would be the best choice ?
Also I have seen the benq gw2765ht. A friend suggest me to prefer bl2710pt. It's better than this.

plz your advices....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

